# Flamenco guitar in Toronto



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

And for the ones that love the Cante of great singer Camaron here is another free lesson and performance of the theme of 
album Calle real of Paco De Lucia / Camaron de la isla.
performance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBq7-ijZJ-A
lesson 
http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo31.html
Adios Amigos!
Ruben Diaz.
[email protected]


----------

